# Planted Tank



## FEEFA

I recently built a canopy for some new lighting since I decided to give plants a more serious go.

It took a couple weekends to finish up but everything is done and I have added most of my plants.

For lighting I have a sunpaq retrofit kit with 4 65watt 6700 pc bulbs and a 4ft 28watt t5 coralife also with 6700k and 10000k bulbs.

My plants are 5 Amazon Swords, 5 Crypts (but not sure what type exactly), some Java moss on my driftwood and some other common plants that I have attatched to the driftwood ut I forgot the name( might be anubias) comon plant though.

I will be treating with Flourish Excel and I have tried to find flourish Comprehensive but none of my lfs have or even heard of it???
Is it not sold in Canada because I heard that it is great stuff.

Other than root tabs can you guys recomend another type/brand of suppliment?
I will use the root tabs if they are better but I like the convienience of just adding the liquid.

Here are some pics and a Big Thx to JoeDizzelmpls for helping me get started




















[attachmen
t=192127:NC_Pics_296.jpg]


----------



## His Majesty

Good looking setup feefa


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

His Majesty said:


> Good looking setup feefa


looks good. Check mops for the flourish stuff, If your dosing that large of a tank you will probably want to buy 2-4L jugs of flourish excel which you can pick up at mops or get other dry fertilizers that you can find online. is the tank in a closet? lol


----------



## lo4life

Looks good Feefa. I believe he tore a wall down if I remember correctly.


----------



## FEEFA

sean-820 said:


> Looks good Feefa. I believe he tore a wall down if I remember correctly.


Hows it goin low long time no see, glad that you're still lurking around.
How is your cichlid tank doin?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Im not really very knowledgeable when it comes to plants, but ive heard of people getting dry ferts from aquariumfertilizers.com and being happy.


----------



## FEEFA

Thanks sean I will check it out


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Nice job feefa how are the reds adapting to it? they like it?


----------



## bigshawn

I like, what are the floating plants?


----------



## FEEFA

bigshawn said:


> I like, what are the floating plants?


They are fake and I'm not sure what they're called but I picked them up at Big Als


----------



## bigshawn

thank you


----------



## lo4life

Yea it is coming along. Nothing special yet. Had to order a new light my old one took a crap on me. Glad to see ya got into the plants!!! It deff makes the tank look better and IMO it's more rewarding in the end.


----------



## DanieleRoma

really nice setup; good lights and nice plants...

only a thing, sorry but the skull....


----------



## Guest

Hey Feefa, looks great man. My only thing would be to watch those swords - many a personal has lost their swrods because they thought they were a very simple plant to keep and this isn't the case. Like Sea said, be prepared to to spend a bit of money on ferts as they tend to show a lot of signs of mineral and co2 deficiency quickly.


----------



## assclown

Feefa said:


> I like, what are the floating plants?


They are fake and I'm not sure what they're called but I picked them up at Big Als
[/quote]
dont you just love those feefa......i cut some up and glued them on some driftwood


----------



## FEEFA

Here are some updated pics of the tank fully planted and with black gravel.
I didnt really have a plan for scaping it I kinda just planted them as I bought them but I think it looks ok.
The plants are doing well with tabs excel and iron but I would really like to get some otto cats in there to help maintain things but they will probably get eaten.


----------



## lo4life

Its really starting to come along Feefa! Looks good..


----------



## Ibanez247

Thats growing in real nice Feefa. Reds are lookn sweet too!


----------



## FEEFA

Thanks guys!, and yeah the reds have thickened up


----------



## Ba20

Feefa with the size of your reds i would try a few otto's, they stay attached to the plants most of the time and being as small as they are your reds might not bother them. BTW your reds look great Bud


----------



## Soul Assassin

very nice feefa, very nice


----------



## FEEFA

Ba20 said:


> Feefa with the size of your reds i would try a few otto's, they stay attached to the plants most of the time and being as small as they are your reds might not bother them. BTW your reds look great Bud


Thanks alot guys

I was thinking exactly that Ba, I love otto cats and they would be great for mainainence but my reds are savages.

I currently have 2 cons in the tank and I am surprised that they are still around.
A month ago I purches some dithers, 30 White tip tetras and 10 ghost shrimp.
Within a week everything was gone. So today I decided to try some fast Giant Danio's and 4hrs later they too are all gone.
It will be a gamble but I am still planning on trying some ottos once my plants fill out a little more.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Feefa I want to do basically the same low light setup you did with your tank for my 180gal. I'm gonna build my own canopy but I'm still undecited about the lighting I've been looking into retro fit kits but they're a little too expensive. Home Depot has 36" t5 fixtures (2 bulbs in each) for $32 I was gonna go with 2 of them and change the bulbs if I need to. Do you think that will be good enough?

Have you found a good liquid plant suppliment?


----------



## FEEFA

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Feefa I want to do basically the same low light setup you did with your tank for my 180gal. I'm gonna build my own canopy but I'm still undecited about the lighting I've been looking into retro fit kits but they're a little too expensive. Home Depot has 36" t5 fixtures (2 bulbs in each) for $32 I was gonna go with 2 of them and change the bulbs if I need to. Do you think that will be good enough?
> 
> Have you found a good liquid plant suppliment?


Shop lights should be fine as long as you have 1-1.5 watts per gallon.

The only suppliments I use are excel, Iron and root tabs and so far everything seems to be doing well. Many have recomended Flourish comprehensive but I havnt tried it yet.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

jesus, i leave for a week and all of a sudden you have a jungle started in your tank, haha

tank is lookin good and those don't even look like the same natts you picked up, great job with those "misfits"


----------



## FEEFA

I couldnt of done it without you Joe
Glad you like it buddy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Looks like you are going to take out those fake plants pretty soon lol

Well planted. Great job, looks like once it grows in thick, it will look awesome.


----------



## FEEFA

Thanks DE


----------

